# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  وقتي همه چيز را سخت ميكنن (اگه واسه معدلت نگراني بخونش)

## ميلاد دلشاد

سلام بچه ها همه ميدونيد كه من سومم ولي خواستم چند كلمه حرف حساب با بچه كنكوري هاي انجمن بزنم . 
راستش يه زماني كه جماعت تو ايران كنكور(دهه شصتي به پايين) ميدادن يه دسته قبول ميشدن و يه دسته نميشدن حالا اونايي كه ميشدن بچه هايي بودن كه اهل درس بودن و ميخوندن و اونايي كه هم نميشدن كسايي بودن كه اصلا نميدونستن درس چيه و پي عشق و حال خودشون بودن حلا چرا اينجوري بود؟ چون كه كنكور سخت نبود يعني سختش نكرده بودن و اين كنكور كي سخت شد ؟ وقتي كه موسساتي مثل x و y  اومدن كه آزمون برگذار ميكردن و كلاس ميذاشتن و اون موقع بازارشون مثل حالا داغ نبود كه و بنا بر اين شروع كردن به بد گفت از كنكور كه  آقا جان سخته و فلانه و يه تست نزني يه شهر جابجا ميشي و از اين حرفا كه خوب البته حرفشون درست هم بود ولي نتايجش شد الان كه شده اينكه همه ميخونن درس رو ولي فقط يه عده خاصي قبول ميشن و بقيه ميمونن و اين شد كه كنكور سخت شد . يعني ما رو ترسوندن از كنكور كه كنكور سخت شد 
و الان هم تاريخ دوباره تكرار داره ميشه واين دفعه گير دادن به امتحان نهايي و معدل كه معدل فلان است و فلان ميكنه و امتهان نهايي كار هر خر نيست خرمن كوفتن و از اين حرف ها كه يكي نيست كه به اينا بگه كه بابا بچه هاي قبل از ما هم اين امتحان رو دادن ديگه چرا اونا گله نميكنن؟ ولي الان هر كس ميخواد امتحان  نهايي رو بده اون رو با ترس ميده ونتيجش اين ميشه كه خوب نميدش ديگه و ميشه يك سال موجبات استرس  يك  آدم بي اعتماد به نفس  پس واسه اينكه به شما اثبات بشه كه معدل واقا در مقابل تلاش شما هيچه يك مثال از خانواده خودم ميزنم
جونم براتون بگه كه ما يه دختر دايي داريم كه تيزهوشان ميخوند  خيلي بچه درسخوني بود و با علاقه و كتاب هاي پزشكي ميخوند و همه ميگفتن كه اين اگه شب كنكور سكته نزنه دندون رو شاخشه و معدلش هم 19/55 بود و بلاخره نتايج اومد و خانوم پروتز دندان سبزوار قبول شدن و من هم كه بعد يه مدتي رفتم سايت كانون و نمراتش رو ديدم و ميدونين چي ديدم؟ دو تا از دوستاش يكي با 17و خورده اي و يكي با 16 و خورده اي كه صدم نزديك 17 بود ( خير سرشون تيزهوشان بودن) پزشك تهران و بهشتي رو آورده بودن باورتون ميشه؟ اونوقت كاشف به عمل اومد كه اين دختر دايي ما تو پيش دانشگاهي زيادي اعتماد بنفسش رفته بوده بالا و خوب نخونده (بدبخت فكر كرده چند نفر ازش تعريف كردن ديگه چه خبره)
اينو گفتم به اونيي كه بدونن 25 درصد معدل در برابر اراده و تلش شما هيچه به خدا پس نه زياد خودتون رو دست كم بگيريد و نه زياد مثل دختر خاله ما اعتماد به سقف داشته باشين


با اجازتون ما ديگه آف ميشيم چون كار داريم و امتحان فيزك:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

----------


## spain

گل گفتی داداش دمت گرم.:yahoo (4):

----------


## saeid_NRT

با کليت حرفت موافقم ولي با جزئياتش نه. موافقم که انتشارات و آزمون ها باعث سخت تر شدن کار شدن ولي به اين صورت که اومدن براي بازار گرمي مطالب رو پيچوندن! به اين بهانه که شما داوطلبا بايد در مقابل هر سوال غير منتظره اي آماده باشيد! و در اين کار هم با هم رقابت کردن. مثلا تو رياضيات تجربي بحث مشتق مرتبه nام رو نگاه کنيد! فقط چند تا سوال تو کل تاريخ کنکور اومده که فقط مشتق دوم و سوم رو خواسته ولي موسسات و انتشارات اومدن چنان اون بحث رو بست دادن که آدم مغزش سوت ميکشه خوندني. 
يا مثلا تو زيست خودمون تو بحث هاي ژنتيک مخصوصا! چندين تا فرمول و چندين تا حالت مختلف رو براي مباحثش آوردن در صورتي کنکور به اين شدت به اين مطالب نپرداخته. مثلا تعداد پيوند قند-فسفات و ... 
از اين مثال ها زياده ولي در کل بايد گفت شما هوش و اطلاعاتتون به واسطه کلاسا و کتابا بيشتر از دهه پنجاهياست. به خاطر همين واسه اونا هم کنکور آسون نبوده. و سنجش هم براي اينکه عدالت رعايت بشه تستاشو به سبک کنوني طرح ميکنه که من کاملا موافق سبکشم.

----------


## zibamehr1376

حالا که بحث به اینحا کشید من یه سوال بپرسم .. فقط خواهشا نزنید منو :yahoo (4): بالاخره تا ثیر معدل کلیه یا درس به درسه ؟

----------


## mika

> حالا که بحث به اینحا کشید من یه سوال بپرسم .. فقط خواهشا نزنید منو :yahoo (4): بالاخره تا ثیر معدل کلیه یا درس به درسه ؟


درس به درس

----------


## zibamehr1376

> درس به درس


پس چرا میگن میانگین معدل  15 باشه ال میشه و بل میشه ...بالا 15 باشی مثبته زیر 15 منفی هست ؟ خب من درس به درسم کمه ولی معدلم 16 ... :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Keiv4n

دوستان، یکی رک بگه معدل 16/33 در رشته ریاضی منو حداکثر چقدر جابجا میکنه؟ (مطمئناً منفی میذاره دیگه؟)

----------


## fateme.tehran

سلام دوستان عزیز...
معدل داشتیم زیر 14 امسال رتبه زیر 700 اوردن...
مهم نیست که معدل...
اگه بود که آقای توکلی نمیگفت
شما به فکر اون ها نباشین و تلاش بکنین.حتی معدل پایینیا...
مگه میشه سازمان سنجش به فکر اونایی نباشه که توبه کردنو نشستن پای درسشون و درصداشونو عالی زدن؟؟؟
امیدتون فقط به خدا باشه و سعس کنین به جای تفکر تو این موضوع به حل حداقل یه تست کنکوری بپردازین...
 :Y (446):  :Y (487):  :22:

----------


## mika

> پس چرا میگن میانگین معدل  15 باشه ال میشه و بل میشه ...بالا 15 باشی مثبته زیر 15 منفی هست ؟ خب من درس به درسم کمه ولی معدلم 16 ...


این تفکر اشتباه اکثر افراده 

برای هر درس  جدا حساب میشه

مثلا شما اگه فیزیک رو 12 شده باشی و تو کنکور 50% بزنی درصد کل فیزیکت میشه 53% 

هرچی درصدهات تو کنکور بیشتر باشه تاثیر معدل خنثی تر میشه

----------


## MahMoUoD

> این تفکر اشتباه اکثر افراده 
> 
> برای هر درس  جدا حساب میشه
> 
> مثلا شما اگه فیزیک رو 12 شده باشی و تو کنکور 50% بزنی درصد کل فیزیکت میشه 53% 
> 
> هرچی درصدهات تو کنکور بیشتر باشه تاثیر معدل خنثی تر میشه



یعنی معدل 12 سه درصد تاثیر مثبت داره؟!!   :Yahoo (77):   :Yahoo (35):

----------


## zibamehr1376

> یعنی معدل 12 سه درصد تاثیر مثبت داره؟!!


 :Yahoo (23):  فک کنم اینجاشو اشتباه نوشتن منظورشون 35 بوده 
!!!

خودتون توضیح بدین من نمیدونم ینی چی خنثی تر میشه ینی 100 بزنی همون صد میمونه ؟ 1پس منی که مثلا زبان نهاییم خوب نبوده درس زبانم از 75 حساب نمیشه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوستان، یکی رک بگه معدل 16/33 در رشته ریاضی منو حداکثر چقدر جابجا میکنه؟ (مطمئناً منفی میذاره دیگه؟)


فک نکنم میانگین از 16 بیشتر باشه اینطوریم که میگن درس به درسه ببین  درسات چجوریه !!!!! راستی معدل کل رو حساب نکنا معدل کتبی مهمه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام دوستان عزیز...
> معدل داشتیم زیر 14 امسال رتبه زیر 700 اوردن...
> مهم نیست که معدل...
> اگه بود که آقای توکلی نمیگفت
> شما به فکر اون ها نباشین و تلاش بکنین.حتی معدل پایینیا...
> مگه میشه سازمان سنجش به فکر اونایی نباشه که توبه کردنو نشستن پای درسشون و درصداشونو عالی زدن؟؟؟
> امیدتون فقط به خدا باشه و سعس کنین به جای تفکر تو این موضوع به حل حداقل یه تست کنکوری بپردازین...


آخه پارسال تاثیر منفی وجود مئداشت اصلا امسال مد شده.....دقیقا همینه خدا کمکمون میکنه فقط تلاشتونو بکنین!!!منم فقط خواستم درگیری ذهنم اروم بشه

----------


## mika

> یعنی معدل 12 سه درصد تاثیر مثبت داره؟!!


نه 
هر درس جدا حساب میشه دیگه
هرچی نمره نهاییت بالاتر باشه تو کنکور کمک کنندست

----------


## MahMoUoD

> نه 
> هر درس جدا حساب میشه دیگه
> هرچی نمره نهاییت بالاتر باشه تو کنکور کمک کنندست


خب چه ربطی داشت الان؟!!
شما گفتین اگه فیزیک رو 50% بزنید و معدل فیزیکتون 12 باشه درصد نهاییتون میشه 53% . یعنی 3 درصد بیشتر!    :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hamed2357

> پس چرا میگن میانگین معدل  15 باشه ال میشه و بل میشه ...بالا 15 باشی مثبته زیر 15 منفی هست ؟ خب من درس به درسم کمه ولی معدلم 16 ...


ببینید تاثیر معدل درس به درس هست ولی خب برای راحتی کار معمولا معدل کل را میگن
که درواقع اینها مستقل از هم نیستن دیگه.
مثلا یکی که معدلش 19 هست خب میتونیم بگیم همه را 19گرفته و...
ولی خب ممکنه شما زیست 14بشی وبه ضررت بشه ولی ریاضی 19بشی و به نفعت بشه.
حاجی این مثبت یا منفی بودن هم از معدل یا نمره خاص به بعد نیست!!!
فرض کن یکی تو کنکور زیست را میزنه 80/خب برای این آقا زیست 18هم تاثیرش منفی هست.
فرض کن یکی شیمی را میزنه 10/خب برای این آقا شیمی 14 هم به نفعش هست.
1100 پرسش و پاسخ تاثیر معدل در کنکور 94

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

> سلام بچه ها همه ميدونيد كه من سومم ولي خواستم چند كلمه حرف حساب با بچه كنكوري هاي انجمن بزنم . 
> راستش يه زماني كه جماعت تو ايران كنكور(دهه شصتي به پايين) ميدادن يه دسته قبول ميشدن و يه دسته نميشدن حالا اونايي كه ميشدن بچه هايي بودن كه اهل درس بودن و ميخوندن و اونايي كه هم نميشدن كسايي بودن كه اصلا نميدونستن درس چيه و پي عشق و حال خودشون بودن حلا چرا اينجوري بود؟ چون كه كنكور سخت نبود يعني سختش نكرده بودن و اين كنكور كي سخت شد ؟ وقتي كه موسساتي مثل x و y  اومدن كه آزمون برگذار ميكردن و كلاس ميذاشتن و اون موقع بازارشون مثل حالا داغ نبود كه و بنا بر اين شروع كردن به بد گفت از كنكور كه  آقا جان سخته و فلانه و يه تست نزني يه شهر جابجا ميشي و از اين حرفا كه خوب البته حرفشون درست هم بود ولي نتايجش شد الان كه شده اينكه همه ميخونن درس رو ولي فقط يه عده خاصي قبول ميشن و بقيه ميمونن و اين شد كه كنكور سخت شد . يعني ما رو ترسوندن از كنكور كه كنكور سخت شد 
> 
> و الان هم تاريخ دوباره تكرار داره ميشه واين دفعه گير دادن به امتحان نهايي و معدل كه معدل فلان است و فلان ميكنه و امتهان نهايي كار هر خر نيست خرمن كوفتن و از اين حرف ها كه يكي نيست كه به اينا بگه كه بابا بچه هاي قبل از ما هم اين امتحان رو دادن ديگه چرا اونا گله نميكنن؟ ولي الان هر كس ميخواد امتحان  نهايي رو بده اون رو با ترس ميده ونتيجش اين ميشه كه خوب نميدش ديگه و ميشه يك سال موجبات استرس  يك  آدم بي اعتماد به نفس  پس واسه اينكه به شما اثبات بشه كه معدل واقا در مقابل تلاش شما هيچه يك مثال از خانواده خودم ميزنم
> جونم براتون بگه كه ما يه دختر دايي داريم كه تيزهوشان ميخوند  خيلي بچه درسخوني بود و با علاقه و كتاب هاي پزشكي ميخوند و همه ميگفتن كه اين اگه شب كنكور سكته نزنه دندون رو شاخشه و معدلش هم 19/55 بود و بلاخره نتايج اومد و خانوم پروتز دندان سبزوار قبول شدن و من هم كه بعد يه مدتي رفتم سايت كانون و نمراتش رو ديدم و ميدونين چي ديدم؟ دو تا از دوستاش يكي با 17و خورده اي و يكي با 16 و خورده اي كه صدم نزديك 17 بود ( خير سرشون تيزهوشان بودن) پزشك تهران و بهشتي رو آورده بودن باورتون ميشه؟ اونوقت كاشف به عمل اومد كه اين دختر دايي ما تو پيش دانشگاهي زيادي اعتماد بنفسش رفته بوده بالا و خوب نخونده (بدبخت فكر كرده چند نفر ازش تعريف كردن ديگه چه خبره)
> اينو گفتم به اونيي كه بدونن 25 درصد معدل در برابر اراده و تلش شما هيچه به خدا پس نه زياد خودتون رو دست كم بگيريد و نه زياد مثل دختر خاله ما اعتماد به سقف داشته باشين
> 
> 
> با اجازتون ما ديگه آف ميشيم چون كار داريم و امتحان فيزك:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):


*خوشم اومد،ایوووووووووووول داش*

----------


## soghrat

هورادمتون گرم

----------


## hamed2357

> پس چرا میگن میانگین معدل  15 باشه ال میشه و بل میشه ...بالا 15 باشی مثبته زیر 15 منفی هست ؟ خب من درس به درسم کمه ولی معدلم 16 ...


اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 200را بزنی (که معدلش 19هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 350
اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 1500را بزنی (که معدلش 17هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 1600
اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 3000را بزنی (که معدلش 16هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 2800
افتاد؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> دوستان، یکی رک بگه معدل 16/33 در رشته ریاضی منو حداکثر چقدر جابجا میکنه؟ (مطمئناً منفی میذاره دیگه؟)


اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 200را بزنی (که معدلش 19هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 350
اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 1500را بزنی (که معدلش 17هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 1600
اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 3000را بزنی (که معدلش 16هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 2800
افتاد؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> یعنی معدل 12 سه درصد تاثیر مثبت داره؟!!


نه عزیزم
لطفا بالا را بخونید
بستگی به عملکرد شما دارد

----------


## MahMoUoD

> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 200را بزنی (که معدلش 19هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 350
> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 1500را بزنی (که معدلش 17هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 1600
> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 3000را بزنی (که معدلش 16هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 2800
> افتاد؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 200را بزنی (که معدلش 19هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 350
> ...


امکانش هست برای معدل 15 هم بگین؟؟    :Yahoo (65): 
نمره هام اکثرا دور و بر 15 هستن. بجز یکی دو تا که خیلی بالا یا خیلی پایینن

----------


## hamed2357

> امکانش هست برای معدل 15 هم بگین؟؟   
> نمره هام اکثرا دور و بر 15 هستن. بجز یکی دو تا که خیلی بالا یا خیلی پایینن


همین جور هست تقریبا
مثلا 350 میشه 400
مثلا 1600میشه 1700
مثلا 2800 میشه 3400

----------


## Mariyana

> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 200را بزنی (که معدلش 19هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 350
> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 1500را بزنی (که معدلش 17هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 1600
> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 3000را بزنی (که معدلش 16هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 2800
> افتاد؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 200را بزنی (که معدلش 19هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 350
> ...


منن معدلم 16 شد منطقه 3 تجربیم

اینم ریز نمراتمه
رتبه ام بر اساس این محساباتتون بر اساس درصد رتبه ها چند میشه؟
این درصد هایی که گفتید مال منطقه 1 هست؟

----------


## hamed2357

> منن معدلم 16 شد منطقه 3 تجربیم
> 
> اینم ریز نمراتمه
> رتبه ام بر اساس این محساباتتون بر اساس درصد رتبه ها چند میشه؟
> این درصد هایی که گفتید مال منطقه 1 هست؟


سلام عزیزم
این درصدها و رتبه ها برای منطقه ی خاصی نبود و در کنکور واقعی هم نبود
یک چیز تقریبی با استفاده از تجربه ی خودم +مفهوم تراز+تاثیر معدل +...بود که توضیحات بیشترش اینجا هست
شما ممکنه کنکور درصدهای متفاوتی بزنی
من الان نمیتونم بگم.
وقتی میگم رتبه 200 معدل هاش شده 19
یعنی اکثریت رتبه های حوالی 200 این معدل را دارند.
ممکنه رتبه 198معدلش 16 باشه.
و ممکنه یک معدل 19ای داشته باشیم که رتبه اش 20هزار بشه.
ولی شمما بابت معدل خیالتون راحت باشه
چه جالب زبان فارسی مثل من(خرداد87) شدی  :Yahoo (1): 
اگر هدفت دارو نباشه نمره زمین هم حساب نمیشه
فقط سعی کن عربی و فیزیک را کنکور حدود 10% بیشتر بزنی از چیزی که در نظر گرفتی
نمره ی کمش را پوشش میده
سوال بیشتر داشتید تماس بگیرید
موفق باشید

----------


## Al I

سلام ،
بازم سوال داشتین زنگ بزنین به موبایل مهندس  :Yahoo (23):  یا اینکه برین سایتش :yahoo (4): (مهندس رو همین موضوع نیم روز خندیدم :yahoo (4): )
موفق باشین

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام ،
> بازم سوال داشتین زنگ بزنین به موبایل مهندس  یا اینکه برین سایتش :yahoo (4): (مهندس رو همین موضوع نیم روز خندیدم :yahoo (4): )
> موفق باشین


خب دوست عزیز من اونجا جواب حدود 1000 نفر را دادم که سوالشان مربوط به موضوع تاثیر معدل بود
بهتره لینک بدم اونجا تا اینکه خودمو به زحمت بندازم تا تمامی جوایها را دوباره تایپ کنم.
هرچند من جواب طرف را کامل میدم و میگم بیشتر خواستید بدونید اونجا برید
برید اونجا نظرات را بخونید لطفا

----------


## Keiv4n

> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 200را بزنی (که معدلش 19هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 350
> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 1500را بزنی (که معدلش 17هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 1600
> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 3000را بزنی (که معدلش 16هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 2800
> افتاد؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> اگر شما درصدهای رتبه ی 200را بزنی (که معدلش 19هست)با این معدل رتبه ات میشه 350
> ...


دمت گرم مهندس روحیه دادی :Yahoo (94):  فک کردم مثلاً بشم 2000، تاثیر معدل میکنه 3500 اینا :Yahoo (94):

----------


## پرنیان بانو

وااای مرسی ولی حالا خودمونیم دختر داییت بود یا دختر خاله؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## zibamehr1376

> ببینید تاثیر معدل درس به درس هست ولی خب برای راحتی کار معمولا معدل کل را میگن
> که درواقع اینها مستقل از هم نیستن دیگه.
> مثلا یکی که معدلش 19 هست خب میتونیم بگیم همه را 19گرفته و...
> ولی خب ممکنه شما زیست 14بشی وبه ضررت بشه ولی ریاضی 19بشی و به نفعت بشه.
> حاجی این مثبت یا منفی بودن هم از معدل یا نمره خاص به بعد نیست!!!
> فرض کن یکی تو کنکور زیست را میزنه 80/خب برای این آقا زیست 18هم تاثیرش منفی هست.
> فرض کن یکی شیمی را میزنه 10/خب برای این آقا شیمی 14 هم به نفعش هست.
> 1100 پرسش و پاسخ تاثیر معدل در کنکور 94


خب چقد مثبت چقد منفی ... ینی همون 18 برای 80 درصد 25 درصد منفی ای رو نیذاره که 14 برای 10 درصد شیمی 25 درصد مث

----------


## hamed2357

> خب چقد مثبت چقد منفی ... ینی همون 18 برای 80 درصد 25 درصد منفی ای رو نیذاره که 14 برای 10 درصد شیمی 25 درصد مث


سلام
لطفا با دقت به نمودارها و نوشته های عکسی که نقاشی کردم توجه کنید

----------


## ubonse

دمت گرم ولي ما آخرش نفهميديم دختر خالت بود يا دختر داييت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
شايدم بايد گفت دروغگو فراموشكاره، ولي آخه اينقدر زود فراموش ميكنه ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (40): 
در حد نوشتن يه متن؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (110): 
البته دور از جون تو آقا ميلاد، منظورم تو نيستي......
از مديريت خواهشمندم اسپم نكنه....

----------


## zibamehr1376

> سلام
> لطفا با دقت به نمودارها و نوشته های عکسی که نقاشی کردم توجه کنید


خیلی ممنون ... :Y (576):

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

> دمت گرم ولي ما آخرش نفهميديم دختر خالت بود يا دختر داييت!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> شايدم بايد گفت دروغگو فراموشكاره، ولي آخه اينقدر زود فراموش ميكنه ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
> در حد نوشتن يه متن؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> البته دور از جون تو آقا ميلاد، منظورم تو نيستي......
> از مديريت خواهشمندم اسپم نكنه....


 نه بابا دختر داييم بود با خواهرم هم رقابت داشتن ولي هر دو تاشون نتونستن قبول شن پزشكي رو  و من اون خط آخر رو يكم با استرس نوشتم از ترس بابام :yahoo (4):و اين شد كه هم غلط املايي داره و هم اين موضوعي كه شما فرمودين :Yahoo (101):  ولي مهم اميد دادن به شما عزيزان بود كه خب من انجامش دادم ديگه :Yahoo (83):

----------


## ارمان کا

دمت که گرمه اما ما با 13.72 چیکار کنیم

----------


## zibamehr1376

> دمت که گرمه اما ما با 13.72 چیکار کنیم


قرار نیست کار خاصی بکنی کافیه درصدای کنکورت خیلی بالاتر از میانگین باشه مثلا ریاضی 70 درصد بزنی خیلی میشه بالاتر از میانگین چون خیلیا تو ریاضی کلا نابودن

----------


## mpaarshin

میگی با معدل ۱۷ پزشکی آورده باورتون میشه؟؟؟
یعنی من با ۱۳ عمرا نمیشه دیگه پزشکی بیارم نه؟

----------


## hamed2357

> نه 
> هر درس جدا حساب میشه دیگه
> هرچی نمره نهاییت بالاتر باشه تو کنکور کمک کنندست


دقیقا 
هرچه بالاتر باشه به نفعته
هرچی هم بوده تمامشده الان برید برای کنکور

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام بچه ها همه ميدونيد كه من سومم ولي خواستم چند كلمه حرف حساب با بچه كنكوري هاي انجمن بزنم . 
> راستش يه زماني كه جماعت تو ايران كنكور(دهه شصتي به پايين) ميدادن يه دسته قبول ميشدن و يه دسته نميشدن حالا اونايي كه ميشدن بچه هايي بودن كه اهل درس بودن و ميخوندن و اونايي كه هم نميشدن كسايي بودن كه اصلا نميدونستن درس چيه و پي عشق و حال خودشون بودن حلا چرا اينجوري بود؟ چون كه كنكور سخت نبود يعني سختش نكرده بودن و اين كنكور كي سخت شد ؟ وقتي كه موسساتي مثل x و y  اومدن كه آزمون برگذار ميكردن و كلاس ميذاشتن و اون موقع بازارشون مثل حالا داغ نبود كه و بنا بر اين شروع كردن به بد گفت از كنكور كه  آقا جان سخته و فلانه و يه تست نزني يه شهر جابجا ميشي و از اين حرفا كه خوب البته حرفشون درست هم بود ولي نتايجش شد الان كه شده اينكه همه ميخونن درس رو ولي فقط يه عده خاصي قبول ميشن و بقيه ميمونن و اين شد كه كنكور سخت شد . يعني ما رو ترسوندن از كنكور كه كنكور سخت شد 
> و الان هم تاريخ دوباره تكرار داره ميشه واين دفعه گير دادن به امتحان نهايي و معدل كه معدل فلان است و فلان ميكنه و امتهان نهايي كار هر خر نيست خرمن كوفتن و از اين حرف ها كه يكي نيست كه به اينا بگه كه بابا بچه هاي قبل از ما هم اين امتحان رو دادن ديگه چرا اونا گله نميكنن؟ ولي الان هر كس ميخواد امتحان  نهايي رو بده اون رو با ترس ميده ونتيجش اين ميشه كه خوب نميدش ديگه و ميشه يك سال موجبات استرس  يك  آدم بي اعتماد به نفس  پس واسه اينكه به شما اثبات بشه كه معدل واقا در مقابل تلاش شما هيچه يك مثال از خانواده خودم ميزنم
> جونم براتون بگه كه ما يه دختر دايي داريم كه تيزهوشان ميخوند  خيلي بچه درسخوني بود و با علاقه و كتاب هاي پزشكي ميخوند و همه ميگفتن كه اين اگه شب كنكور سكته نزنه دندون رو شاخشه و معدلش هم 19/55 بود و بلاخره نتايج اومد و خانوم پروتز دندان سبزوار قبول شدن و من هم كه بعد يه مدتي رفتم سايت كانون و نمراتش رو ديدم و ميدونين چي ديدم؟ دو تا از دوستاش يكي با 17و خورده اي و يكي با 16 و خورده اي كه صدم نزديك 17 بود ( خير سرشون تيزهوشان بودن) پزشك تهران و بهشتي رو آورده بودن باورتون ميشه؟ اونوقت كاشف به عمل اومد كه اين دختر دايي ما تو پيش دانشگاهي زيادي اعتماد بنفسش رفته بوده بالا و خوب نخونده (بدبخت فكر كرده چند نفر ازش تعريف كردن ديگه چه خبره)
> اينو گفتم به اونيي كه بدونن 25 درصد معدل در برابر اراده و تلش شما هيچه به خدا پس نه زياد خودتون رو دست كم بگيريد و نه زياد مثل دختر خاله ما اعتماد به سقف داشته باشين
> 
> 
> با اجازتون ما ديگه آف ميشيم چون كار داريم و امتحان فيزك:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):


یک نکته ی دیگه برای سخت تر شدن کنکور وامتحان نهایی نگاه اقتصادی دولت می باشد.
مخصوصا دولت جدید که طرفدار دانشگاه آزاد هست.
سوالات سخت میشه که درصد ونمره ات کم بشه و تو با خود بگی حقت نیست پزشکی سراسری روزانه خوندن
و راحت تر به آزاد و بین الملل پول بدهی

----------


## hamed2357

> حالا که بحث به اینحا کشید من یه سوال بپرسم .. فقط خواهشا نزنید منو :yahoo (4): بالاخره تا ثیر معدل کلیه یا درس به درسه ؟


تاثیر درس به درس هست.
مثلا :تاثیر ریاضی روزیخود ریاضی هست که فرضا 3% کل را شامل میشه
تاثیر دینی روی دینی هست و مثلا 1%کل را شامل میشه.
این درصدهای کوچولوی هر درس با هم جمع میشن و 25% میشن
حالا اگه دیپلمت متفاوت با کنکورت باشه این درصدها به 25 نیز نمیرسه جمعشون

----------


## hamed2357

> میگی با معدل ۱۷ پزشکی آورده باورتون میشه؟؟؟
> یعنی من با ۱۳ عمرا نمیشه دیگه پزشکی بیارم نه؟


با معدل 13 نیز میشه پزشکی قبول شد ولی خیلی خیلی کارتون سخت هست.
ما سالانه شاید 15 هزار معدل بالای 19داریم که پزشکی قبول نمی شوند.
این ثابت میکنه معدل اونقدر جدی نیست تاثیرش.
به عنوان مثال در کنکور 93 تجربی دو شخص بودند با درصدهای تقریبا مشابه به هم
معدل اولی 14.5 بود و رتبه اش 4000شد
معدل دومی 18.5 بود و رتبه اش 3000 شد.

----------


## mpaarshin

> با معدل 13 نیز میشه پزشکی قبول شد ولی خیلی خیلی کارتون سخت هست.
> ما سالانه شاید 15 هزار معدل بالای 19داریم که پزشکی قبول نمی شوند.
> این ثابت میکنه معدل اونقدر جدی نیست تاثیرش.
> به عنوان مثال در کنکور 93 تجربی دو شخص بودند با درصدهای تقریبا مشابه به هم
> معدل اولی 14.5 بود و رتبه اش 4000شد
> معدل دومی 18.5 بود و رتبه اش 3000 شد.


اشتباه میگی شما که درصدها باهم جمع میشه و میشه 25% در دفترچه ای که سنجش داد بیرون هر درس تراز میشه با توجه به نمره و میانگین و بعد اون ترازها با توجه به زیر گروه ضربدر ضریب میشه و نمره کلی بدست میاد اینکه میگن 25% یعنی اون نمره کل ضربدر 25% میشه ولی مثلا در مورد دیپلم ریاضی برای کنکور تجربی اون نمره کل ضربدر 18% میشه

----------


## hamed2357

> اشتباه میگی شما که درصدها باهم جمع میشه و میشه 25% در دفترچه ای که سنجش داد بیرون هر درس تراز میشه با توجه به نمره و میانگین و بعد اون ترازها با توجه به زیر گروه ضربدر ضریب میشه و نمره کلی بدست میاد اینکه میگن 25% یعنی اون نمره کل ضربدر 25% میشه ولی مثلا در مورد دیپلم ریاضی برای کنکور تجربی اون نمره کل ضربدر 18% میشه


عزیزم من اشتباه نمیگم.
من ریز دقیقش را گفتم.هر دو فرقی باهم ندارند.عدد خاصل یکسان هست.

----------


## mpaarshin

> عزیزم من اشتباه نمیگم.
> من ریز دقیقش را گفتم.هر دو فرقی باهم ندارند.عدد خاصل یکسان هست.


حالا یه سوال جبران کردن نمره ی پایین ریاضی و فیزیک تو کنکور راحت تره درسته؟؟ چون میانگینش پایینه

----------


## hamed2357

> حالا یه سوال جبران کردن نمره ی پایین ریاضی و فیزیک تو کنکور راحت تره درسته؟؟ چون میانگینش پایینه


بله البته 30 زدن ریاضی سخت تر از 30 زدن دینی  هست
اینجا 
و اینجا

----------


## mpaarshin

> بله البته 30 زدن دینی سخت تر از 30 زدن ریاضی هست
> اینجا 
> و اینجا


فقط یه چیزی دیگه من حدودی حساب کردم با اون دفترچه سنجش که واسه تاثیر معدل بود من نمره ی زیست و شیمیم 11 هستش بعد خوب من اگه زیست و شیمی رو 90% هم بزنم بطور مثال شاید ترازش بشه 12000 که ضربدر 75% میشه 9000 بعدش نمره 11 ترازش فک کنم 2000 یا 1500 تا بیشتر نشه فوقش که ضربدر 25% میشه 500 یعنی تراز زیست من فوقش 9500 میشه خب اگه اینجوری باشه من اگه تراز کنکورم هم 12000 بشه با تاثیر نمره هام میشه 9700 اینا که رتبم از زیر 200 میاد 1500 یعنی با 10% بیشتر زدن هم جبران نمیشه
به نظر شما این استدلال درسته؟؟
با توجه به اون دفتر چه ی سنجش

----------


## hamed2357

> فقط یه چیزی دیگه من حدودی حساب کردم با اون دفترچه سنجش که واسه تاثیر معدل بود من نمره ی زیست و شیمیم 11 هستش بعد خوب من اگه زیست و شیمی رو 90% هم بزنم بطور مثال شاید ترازش بشه 12000 که ضربدر 75% میشه 9000 بعدش نمره 11 ترازش فک کنم 2000 یا 1500 تا بیشتر نشه فوقش که ضربدر 25% میشه 500 یعنی تراز زیست من فوقش 9500 میشه خب اگه اینجوری باشه من اگه تراز کنکورم هم 12000 بشه با تاثیر نمره هام میشه 9700 اینا که رتبم از زیر 200 میاد 1500 یعنی با 10% بیشتر زدن هم جبران نمیشه
> به نظر شما این استدلال درسته؟؟
> با توجه به اون دفتر چه ی سنجش


شک اول من :  نمره 11 ترازش  2000 یا 1500
به نظر من بالاتر از این مقدار می باشد. (البته بستگی به دشواری و آسانی امتحان نهایی سال شما نیز دارد)
اگر این تراز درست باشد ، محاسباتی که انجام دادید درست است 
و پایین آمدن رتبه ی شما از 200 به 1500 طبیعی هست بخاطر معدل 11
باحدود 10% بیشتر زدن جبران میشه چون و پرش رتبه طبیعی هست
این لینک برو 
تجربی را انتخاب کن و این درصدها را بزنید
ادبیات 70
عربی 65
دینی 80
زبان 65
ریاضی 55
زیست 80
فیزیک 65
شیمی 75
 تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 1 احتمالا بین 200 تا 300 
تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 2 احتمالا بین 200 تا 300 است
 تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 3 احتمالا بین 1 تا 100 است
سپس تمامی درصدها را 10 تا کم کنید یعنی :

ادبیات 60
عربی 55
دینی 70
زبان 55
ریاضی 45
زیست 70
فیزیک 55
شیمی 65
تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 1 احتمالا بین 700 تا 850 است
تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 2 احتمالا بین 850 تا 1000 است
تخمین رتبه براساس کنکور 93 در منطقه 3 احتمالا بین 200 تا 300 است
میبینی 10 درصد کم کردن هر درس چقدر رتبه را جابه جا میکنه؟پس با شرایط شما حدود درصد 15% برای جبران نیاز دارید برای هر درس
متوجه شدید؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> شک اول من :  نمره 11 ترازش  2000 یا 1500
> به نظر من بالاتر از این مقدار می باشد. (البته بستگی به دشواری و آسانی امتحان نهایی سال شما نیز دارد)
> اگر این تراز درست باشد ، محاسباتی که انجام دادید درست است 
> و پایین آمدن رتبه ی شما از 200 به 1500 طبیعی هست بخاطر معدل 11
> باحدود 10% بیشتر زدن جبران میشه چون و پرش رتبه طبیعی هست
> این لینک برو 
> تجربی را انتخاب کن و این درصدها را بزنید
> ادبیات 70
> عربی 65
> ...


پس عملا نمره 11 رتبه زیر 500 رو باید بیخیال شه هرچقدرم زحمت بکشه
واقعا دستشون درد نکنه با این قوانینشون یک شبه بدبخت میکنن
و البته یک چیز دیگر که هرچی رتبه بهتر باشه و معدل بدتر رتبه شدیدتر خراب میشه

----------


## hamed2357

> پس عملا نمره 11 رتبه زیر 500 رو باید بیخیال شه هرچقدرم زحمت بکشه
> واقعا دستشون درد نکنه با این قوانینشون یک شبه بدبخت میکنن
> و البته یک چیز دیگر که هرچی رتبه بهتر باشه و معدل بدتر رتبه شدیدتر خراب میشه


بله تقریبا باید بیخیال بشه واگر بخواهد زیر 500 بشود کار خیلی خیلی سختی دارد.
ولی در یک آزمایش فرضی اگر رتبه ی 1 کنکور 93 را در نظر بگیریم و با همان درصد ها و معدل 11 رتبه اش دوباره حساب بشه حتما دوباره زیر 200 می شود.
بله چون نسبت به هم درصدی هات معدل ات افت زیادی دارد

----------


## mpaarshin

> بله تقریبا باید بیخیال بشه واگر بخواهد زیر 500 بشود کار خیلی خیلی سختی دارد.
> بله چون نسبت به هم درصدی هات معدل ات افت زیادی دارد


خب پس کلا بیخیال کنکور شم با تراز 7200 قلمچی چون 2 ساله دارم میخونم برای هدفم و به نظر میاد که هیچ جوره بهش نمیرسم

----------


## hamed2357

> خب پس کلا بیخیال کنکور شم با تراز 7200 قلمچی چون 2 ساله دارم میخونم برای هدفم و به نظر میاد که هیچ جوره بهش نمیرسم


شما اگر لیاقت داشتی که با معدل 19  رتبه ی 50 بشوی با معدل 11 بدتر از 500 نمی شوی
پس لطفا بروبخون -شب خوش

----------


## mpaarshin

> شما اگر لیاقت داشتی که با معدل 19  رتبه ی 50 بشوی با معدل 11 بدتر از 500 نمی شوی
> پس لطفا بروبخون -شب خوش


البته معدل من 13  :Yahoo (76):  ولی خب حالا زیاد فرق نمیکنه کلا نمراتم اینه دیگه
ادبیات و زبان فارسی 13
دینی 19
عربی 12.5
زبان انگلیسی 18
ریاضی 12.5
زیست و شیمی 11
فیزیک 11.5 
زمین 10
ولی خب تخصصی هام پایینن

----------


## hamed2357

> البته معدل من 13  ولی خب حالا زیاد فرق نمیکنه کلا نمراتم اینه دیگه
> ادبیات و زبان فارسی 13
> دینی 19
> عربی 12.5
> زبان انگلیسی 18
> ریاضی 12.5
> زیست و شیمی 11
> فیزیک 11.5 
> زمین 10
> ولی خب تخصصی هام پایینن


عزیز من شما تراز قلم چی ات خیلی خوبه
شما اگر تا کنکور ترازت را بیاری 7500 به بالا
بهت قول میدم با معدل 13 رتبه ات زیر 500 میشه
رتبه ی 100 با 400 آیندشون زیاد تفاوتی نمیکنه
موفق باشید آقای دکتر

----------


## mpaarshin

> عزیز من شما تراز قلم چی ات خیلی خوبه
> شما اگر تا کنکور ترازت را بیاری 7500 به بالا
> بهت قول میدم با معدل 13 رتبه ات زیر 500 میشه
> رتبه ی 100 با 400 آیندشون زیاد تفاوتی نمیکنه
> موفق باشید آقای دکتر


انشالله که زحماتمون به بار بشینه
مرسی مهندس جان
شب خوش

----------


## hamed2357

> انشالله که زحماتمون به بار بشینه
> مرسی مهندس جان
> شب خوش


انشالا شما نیز موفق باشید

----------


## Afsane-IN

> انشالا شما نیز موفق باشید


مهندس من فیزیکمو نهایی 15.5 شدم
بعدش کمترین نمره هام شیمی 18.75 - جبر 18.5 و بقیه 19 به بالا و 20 بود
فیزیک چقد تاثیر میزاره؟ مثلا 50 بزنم فیزیکو تو کنکور چقد میاره پایین؟

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس من فیزیکمو نهایی 15.5 شدم
> بعدش کمترین نمره هام شیمی 18.75 - جبر 18.5 و بقیه 19 به بالا و 20 بود
> فیزیک چقد تاثیر میزاره؟ مثلا 50 بزنم فیزیکو تو کنکور چقد میاره پایین؟


درود
کسی که فیزیک را در نهایی 15.5بگیرد و کنکور 50 بزند.
مانند کسی هست که در نهایی 19بگیرد و 40بزند.

----------


## saba joon

واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟چه خوب .

----------


## SNIPER

> خب پس کلا بیخیال کنکور شم با تراز 7200 قلمچی چون 2 ساله دارم میخونم برای هدفم و به نظر میاد که هیچ جوره بهش نمیرسم


دوست عزیز کسی به شما اطلاع داده که برای رتبه های زیر 200 روزانه 250 گرم حلوای گردویی خیرات میدن؟؟ 
شما رتبه 500 بیاری چه رشته ای رو نمیتونی قبول بشی ؟  
ببین عزیز تخصص های رادیولوژی و چشم و پوست که برای قبول شدن در تخصص، سخت ترین رشته ها به حساب میان، از سال 88 به اینور کلا 50 نفر هم از این رتبه های تک رقمی توشون قبول نشدن. من توزیه کننده یه چیزی هستم که اکثر پزشکان برای افزایش مطالعه و تمرکز ازش استفاده میکنن و بنا به شغلم زیاد با پزشکای پشت کنکور تخصص بحث میکنم، تا حالا از هرکی که پرسیدم آیا رتبه تک رقمی کنکور میشناسی که در سال های اخیر تونسته باشه این سه تا رشته رو قبول بشه؟ اکثرا گفتن نه! ولی وقتی پرسیدم که آیا دانشگاه آزادی میشناسین که قبول شده باشه گفتن تا دلت بخواد.  خودم از ادمین یه فروم پزشکی درخواس کرده بودم که یه تاپیک در همین مورد بزنه خیلی ها اومدن توش بحث کردن منم دیدم قریب به اتفاق این رتبه های برتر تخصص هایی مثل اطفال و داخلی و ... قبول شدن و خیلی تعداد کمشون تونستن رتبه خوب رزیدنتی بشن. 
حالا این رتبه برتر شدن غرور میاره و آدم رو مغرور میکنه به همین خاطر نمیتونن موفق بشن یا اینکه توقع همه رو افزایش میده ، بحث جداست و منم اطلاعی ازش ندارم.

این آمارو دادم بهت که خودت بدونی رتبه برتر شدن هیچ فایده ای در درازمدت نداره، در کوتاه مدت شاید فایده داشته باشه و بتونی برای موسسه ها تبلیغ کنی و پول دربیاری ولی همون کار هم هیچ ربطی به رتبه برتر بودن نداره اگه تو کارت خوب باشی و قدر انتقال مطلبت خب باشه شاگردای زیادی میان سمتت و اگه اینطور نباشه شاگردات از پیشت میرن. همشهری من رتبه 1 کنکور ریاضی 90 بود و بعد کنکور در علوی تهران یه مدت تدریس کرد ولی کسی ازش نتیجه نگرفت و شاگرداش کم شدن. بعدا که درسش تموم شد و برگشت شهر خودمون اینجا هم یه سال تدریس کرد ولی سال بعدش کسی نرفت کلاسش. الان هم کلا تدریس نمیکنه. 
عوضش اینهمه مولفین و مدرسین برتر کشور خیلی تعداد کمیشون رتبه برتر بودن. 

اینا رو گفتم که خودت قضاوت کنی ببینی آیا رتبه 200 به چیزی میرسه که رتبه 500 بهش نمیرسه یا نه

----------


## hamed2357

> واقعا؟؟؟؟؟؟چه خوب .


بله

----------


## hamed2357

> دوست عزیز کسی به شما اطلاع داده که برای رتبه های زیر 200 روزانه 250 گرم حلوای گردویی خیرات میدن؟؟ 
> شما رتبه 500 بیاری چه رشته ای رو نمیتونی قبول بشی ؟  
> ببین عزیز تخصص های رادیولوژی و چشم و پوست که برای قبول شدن در تخصص، سخت ترین رشته ها به حساب میان، از سال 88 به اینور کلا 50 نفر هم از این رتبه های تک رقمی توشون قبول نشدن. من توزیه کننده یه چیزی هستم که اکثر پزشکان برای افزایش مطالعه و تمرکز ازش استفاده میکنن و بنا به شغلم زیاد با پزشکای پشت کنکور تخصص بحث میکنم، تا حالا از هرکی که پرسیدم آیا رتبه تک رقمی کنکور میشناسی که در سال های اخیر تونسته باشه این سه تا رشته رو قبول بشه؟ اکثرا گفتن نه! ولی وقتی پرسیدم که آیا دانشگاه آزادی میشناسین که قبول شده باشه گفتن تا دلت بخواد.  خودم از ادمین یه فروم پزشکی درخواس کرده بودم که یه تاپیک در همین مورد بزنه خیلی ها اومدن توش بحث کردن منم دیدم قریب به اتفاق این رتبه های برتر تخصص هایی مثل اطفال و داخلی و ... قبول شدن و خیلی تعداد کمشون تونستن رتبه خوب رزیدنتی بشن. 
> حالا این رتبه برتر شدن غرور میاره و آدم رو مغرور میکنه به همین خاطر نمیتونن موفق بشن یا اینکه توقع همه رو افزایش میده ، بحث جداست و منم اطلاعی ازش ندارم.
> 
> این آمارو دادم بهت که خودت بدونی رتبه برتر شدن هیچ فایده ای در درازمدت نداره، در کوتاه مدت شاید فایده داشته باشه و بتونی برای موسسه ها تبلیغ کنی و پول دربیاری ولی همون کار هم هیچ ربطی به رتبه برتر بودن نداره اگه تو کارت خوب باشی و قدر انتقال مطلبت خب باشه شاگردای زیادی میان سمتت و اگه اینطور نباشه شاگردات از پیشت میرن. همشهری من رتبه 1 کنکور ریاضی 90 بود و بعد کنکور در علوی تهران یه مدت تدریس کرد ولی کسی ازش نتیجه نگرفت و شاگرداش کم شدن. بعدا که درسش تموم شد و برگشت شهر خودمون اینجا هم یه سال تدریس کرد ولی سال بعدش کسی نرفت کلاسش. الان هم کلا تدریس نمیکنه. 
> عوضش اینهمه مولفین و مدرسین برتر کشور خیلی تعداد کمیشون رتبه برتر بودن. 
> 
> اینا رو گفتم که خودت قضاوت کنی ببینی آیا رتبه 200 به چیزی میرسه که رتبه 500 بهش نمیرسه یا نه


تحلیل خیلی خوبی بود.ولی در رشته های مهندسی و ریاضی توضیح بدم.
دلل اینکه رتبه های برتر کنکور ارشد رتبه برتر های سابق  نیستند(توجه:منظور من فقط رشته ریاضی هاست)
1- رتبه های برتر کنکور سراسری بعد از لیسانس از کشور میرن
2- رتبه های برتر کنکور سراسری لیسانس دانشگاه خوبی بودند دیگه انگیزه برای خوندن ندارندکه کجا قبول شن؟؟
3- رتبه های برتر لیسانس میفهمن که ارشد و دکترا زیاد فایده نداره و اصلاکنکور ارشد نمیدن
4- رتبه های برتر چون فهمیدن خبری تو درس نیست،میگن حالا ارشد یجا میخونیم میره. سرباز نشیمفقط ! ولی کسایی که رتبه خوب نشدند هنوز عطش دانشگاه های خوب را در مقطع ارشد دارند.
5- یک عده ایشون ارشد مستقیم بدون کنکور همان دانشگاهشان می شوند. در تجربی هم فکرکنم بدون کنکور تخصص برن خفن هاشون!
درضمن در کنکور ارشد مهندسی ها رشته ها به 20 قسمت تقسیم میشه و مشخص هست کلی رتبه زیر 100 داریم!
ولی در مورد رشته های تجربی هیچ تخصصی و اطلاعاتی ندارم!

----------


## Lara27

> بله



من نهایی زیست رو 16 شدم 
باید چی کار کنم اثرش خنثی بشه؟ :Yahoo (68):

----------


## hamed2357

> من نهایی زیست رو 16 شدم 
> باید چی کار کنم اثرش خنثی بشه؟


باید ببینیم در مقایسه با چه کسی میخواهید خنثی بشه
اگر کسی زیست را 19 گرفته و کنکور هم 75 زده 
شما با زیست 16 بایستی حدود 82 بزنید تا مثل اون بشی.
درکل خدود 7% از کسی که زیست را 19 گرفته عقب تر هستید.

----------


## lover sick

آقای دلیجه معدل من 19.20 شد واینم نمره درسام.. ادبیات19.5 عربی 19 دینی20 زبان 19.25 ریاضی19.5 زیست18.75 فیزیک 20 شیمی20... نسبت به اونی که معدلش بیست شده چقدر روی رتبم تاثیر داره؟

----------


## hamed2357

> آقای دلیجه معدل من 19.20 شد واینم نمره درسام.. ادبیات19.5 عربی 19 دینی20 زبان 19.25 ریاضی19.5 زیست18.75 فیزیک 20 شیمی20... نسبت به اونی که معدلش بیست شده چقدر روی رتبم تاثیر داره؟


سلام سهیل جان
نمرات شما خیلی خوب هست.
کلا هر درسی حدود 2% عقب تر هستید.بیخیالش

----------


## lover sick

> سلام سهیل جان
> نمرات شما خیلی خوب هست.
> کلا هر درسی حدود 2% عقب تر هستید.بیخیالش


یعنی مثلا اگر یه نفر رتبه اش 200 شده و معدلش 20 حالا من با همون درصدها و معدل 19.20 رتبم چند می شه؟ممنون که جواب ما رو می دین؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام سهیل جان
> نمرات شما خیلی خوب هست.
> کلا هر درسی حدود 2% عقب تر هستید.بیخیالش


یعنی مثلا اگر یه نفر رتبه اش 200 شده و معدلش 20 حالا من با همون درصدها و معدل 19.20 رتبم چند می شه؟ممنون که جواب ما رو می دین؟

----------


## hamed2357

> یعنی مثلا اگر یه نفر رتبه اش 200 شده و معدلش 20 حالا من با همون درصدها و معدل 19.20 رتبم چند می شه؟ممنون که جواب ما رو می دین؟
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> یعنی مثلا اگر یه نفر رتبه اش 200 شده و معدلش 20 حالا من با همون درصدها و معدل 19.20 رتبم چند می شه؟ممنون که جواب ما رو می دین؟


مطمین باش به احتمال 90% همکلاس میشین تو دانشگاه اگر مثل هم انتخاب رشته کنید :Yahoo (1): 
مثلا 215

----------


## hamed2357

> قرار نیست کار خاصی بکنی کافیه درصدای کنکورت خیلی بالاتر از میانگین باشه مثلا ریاضی 70 درصد بزنی خیلی میشه بالاتر از میانگین چون خیلیا تو ریاضی کلا نابودن


دقیقا خیلی ها تو ریاضی نابود هستند.

----------


## hamed2357

> درس به درس


درس به درس هست ولی خب درس به درس و کلی مستقل از هم نیستند دیگه به هم مربوط هستند

----------


## mpaarshin

> درس به درس هست ولی خب درس به درس و کلی مستقل از هم نیستند دیگه به هم مربوط هستند


مهندس این کارنامه رو نگاه

برو تو تخمین رتبه کانون بزن
معدلش 13 ایناست تقریبا 13.5 فک کنم
منطقه 3 هستش 
فک میکنی چقدر واقعا تاثیر منفی گذاشته؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس این کارنامه رو نگاه
> 
> برو تو تخمین رتبه کانون بزن
> معدلش 13 ایناست تقریبا 13.5 فک کنم
> منطقه 3 هستش 
> فک میکنی چقدر واقعا تاثیر منفی گذاشته؟؟


متوجه نشدم؟لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین

----------


## JoKeR

مهندس جان خارج از بحثه ولی چرا خیلی ها در ریاضی نابودن؟

یه پستی یه تاپیکی یه مقاله ای چیزی بده که بفهمیم چرا این جماعت انقدر در ریاضی ضعیفن من جمله خودم.

iq که در حد تناسب داریم تمرین هم میکنیم تست هم میزنیم ولی آخر سر نتیجه نمیگیریم؟
غیر از خودم همه همین موشکلو دارن

شما که 100 زدی باید اینطوری= " :Yahoo (65): " نگات کنیم.

----------


## hamed2357

> مهندس جان خارج از بحثه ولی چرا خیلی ها در ریاضی نابودن؟
> 
> یه پستی یه تاپیکی یه مقاله ای چیزی بده که بفهمیم چرا این جماعت انقدر در ریاضی ضعیفن من جمله خودم.
> 
> iq که در حد تناسب داریم تمرین هم میکنیم تست هم میزنیم ولی آخر سر نتیجه نمیگیریم؟
> غیر از خودم همه همین موشکلو دارن
> 
> شما که 100 زدی باید اینطوری= "" نگات کنیم.


فعلا این فیلم ها را ببینید تا بفهمید
سوالات کنکور

سوالات قلم چی

----------


## joozef

سلام.
من معدل نهاییم 17.79 هست.
امیدی به رتبه 300-400 برای پزشکی شیراز هست؟؟
چقدر تاثیر داره ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dayi javad

تو این تاپیکا جز ناامید کردن خودتون چیزی پیدا نمیکنید

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام.
> من معدل نهاییم 17.79 هست.
> امیدی به رتبه 300-400 برای پزشکی شیراز هست؟؟
> چقدر تاثیر داره ؟؟؟


سلام-بله حتما

----------


## hamed2357

> تو این تاپیکا جز ناامید کردن خودتون چیزی پیدا نمیکنید


اینطور نیست.همه ی نظرات را میخوندید متوجه می شدید!

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> سلام.
> من معدل نهاییم 17.79 هست.
> امیدی به رتبه 300-400 برای پزشکی شیراز هست؟؟
> چقدر تاثیر داره ؟؟؟


کاکو من با معدل 13 به پزشکی روزانه امید دارم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## joozef

> کاکو من با معدل 13 به پزشکی روزانه امید دارم


شاید ناامیدیم به خاطر اینه که من کمال گرام ... :Yahoo (35): 
ولی حالا به هر  صورت شما توی آزمونایی که شرکت میکنی راضی هستی ؟؟
ترازاتون خوبه ؟؟؟

----------


## mpaarshin

> متوجه نشدم؟لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدین


میگم این کارنامه که گذاشتم برای منطقه سه هستش تخمین رتبه میشه با این درصدها ۹۰۰-۱۰۰۰ ولی رتبش شده ۳۳۰۰ چون معدلش ۱۳.۵ هستش 
اگه تخمین رتبه ببری درصداشو خودت متوجه میشی 
حالا فکر میکنی این معدل کلا چقدر هر درسو اورده پایین؟

----------


## hamed2357

> میگم این کارنامه که گذاشتم برای منطقه سه هستش تخمین رتبه میشه با این درصدها ۹۰۰-۱۰۰۰ ولی رتبش شده ۳۳۰۰ چون معدلش ۱۳.۵ هستش 
> اگه تخمین رتبه ببری درصداشو خودت متوجه میشی 
> حالا فکر میکنی این معدل کلا چقدر هر درسو اورده پایین؟


این معدل حدود 15% پایین میاره هر درس را

----------


## joozef

شما این درصدا و حساب کتابا رو از کجا میارید آخه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hamed2357

> شما این درصدا و حساب کتابا رو از کجا میارید آخه؟؟؟؟؟


1- تجربه ی 5 سال انتخاب رشته ی خودم.
2- تحلیل نرم افزاری درصد ها با نرم افزارهای آماری
3- تجزیه و تحلیل ریاضی خودم
4-تحلیل کارنامه ی حدود 25 کارنامه در کنکور 93
5- اینجا را ببینید 1200 سوال پاسخ داده شده.

----------


## rezbakin

> عزیز من شما تراز قلم چی ات خیلی خوبه
> شما اگر تا کنکور ترازت را بیاری 7500 به بالا
> بهت قول میدم با معدل 13 رتبه ات زیر 500 میشه
> رتبه ی 100 با 400 آیندشون زیاد تفاوتی نمیکنه
> موفق باشید آقای دکتر


من با معدل 13/44 اگه بخوام حداقل رتبه ی پزشکی رو بیارم باید تراز قلم چیم چند باشه
تراز فعلی:6800-7200

----------


## SNIPER

بچه ها این تحلیل محلیل ها غلط هستن. نمیشه گفت چند درصد میاره پایین.
از همه نمره ها تراز گرفته میشه. اگه کسی حسابان رو 10 گرفته باشه از اون 25% تقریبا 12.5% درصدش رو از دست میده ولی اگه کسی دین و زندگی رو 10 گرفته باشه از اون 25% شاید 20% از دست داده باشه.

----------


## SNIPER

> 1- تجربه ی 5 سال انتخاب رشته ی خودم.
> 2- تحلیل نرم افزاری درصد ها با نرم افزارهای آماری
> 3- تجزیه و تحلیل ریاضی خودم
> 4-تحلیل کارنامه ی حدود 25 کارنامه در کنکور 93
> 5- اینجا را ببینید 1200 سوال پاسخ داده شده.


تحلیل ریاضیت ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (23): 
انقدر که تو به تحلیل ریاضیت مینازی شرودینگر به تحلیل های منجر به کشف اوربیتالهای اتم نمینازید  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## hamed2357

> من با معدل 13/44 اگه بخوام حداقل رتبه ی پزشکی رو بیارم باید تراز قلم چیم چند باشه
> تراز فعلی:6800-7200


شما با این معدل تراز قلم چی ات به 7500برسه احتمال 80% قبول میشی پزشکی

----------


## rezbakin

> تحلیل ریاضیت ؟؟؟ 
> انقدر که تو به تحلیل ریاضیت مینازی شرودینگر به تحلیل های منجر به کشف اوربیتالهای اتم نمینازید


استاد خوب شما که اینهمه با معلوماتی حرف بزن ی لیوان از چشمه ی علم و دانشتو بده ما بخوریم شاید ی شرودینگری چیزی شدیم:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4): :Yahoo (23): 
عزیزم یکی هم ک داره اطلاعات درست میده شما منصرفش کن
شما ک چیزی نمیدونی لطفا نظر نده

----------


## rezbakin

> شما با این معدل تراز قلم چی ات به 7500برسه احتمال 80% قبول میشی پزشکی


یعنی با 7500 رتبه م حدودا چند میشه ی توی کنکور؟منطقه2 هستم

----------


## hamed2357

> یعنی با 7500 رتبه م حدودا چند میشه ی توی کنکور؟منطقه2 هستم


رتبه ات مثل ترازهای 7000میشه-برو ببین 7000 قلم چی چند منطقه 2 میشه

----------


## rezbakin

> رتبه ات مثل ترازهای 7000میشه-برو ببین 7000 قلم چی چند منطقه 2 میشه


شما نمیدونید؟
فک کنم حدودای 1000
درسته؟

----------


## hamed2357

> شما نمیدونید؟
> فک کنم حدودای 1000
> درسته؟


بله
حدود 600 تا 1400 میشی فکرکنم

----------


## rezbakin

> بله
> حدود 600 تا 1400 میشی فکرکنم


پس چرا میگید80%
یعنی انقد ظرفیت ها رو کم کردن که پسر با 1400ممکنه قبول نشه؟

----------


## hamed2357

> پس چرا میگید80%
> یعنی انقد ظرفیت ها رو کم کردن که پسر با 1400ممکنه قبول نشه؟


80% برای جابه جایی احتمالی هست.
ممکن است تراز 6500 رتبه 2000 بشه و تراز 6700 رتبه 3000بشه.
حتی با معدل های یکسان
متوجه منظورم شدین؟

----------


## rezbakin

> 80% برای جابه جایی احتمالی هست.
> ممکن است تراز 6500 رتبه 2000 بشه و تراز 6700 رتبه 3000بشه.
> حتی با معدل های یکسان
> متوجه منظورم شدین؟


بله
واقعا ممنونم ک اطلاعاتتون رو در اختیار من و بچه های کنکوری میزارین

----------


## hamed2357

> بله
> واقعا ممنونم ک اطلاعاتتون رو در اختیار من و بچه های کنکوری میزارین


خواهش میکنم.بازم سوالی بود در خدمتیم.
ترازتون خوبه فقط کمی تلاشت را بیشتر کن مخصوصا این 4 ماه باقی مانده.
انشالا به پزشکی برسید.

----------


## hamed2357

> سلام.
> من معدل نهاییم 17.79 هست.
> امیدی به رتبه 300-400 برای پزشکی شیراز هست؟؟
> چقدر تاثیر داره ؟؟؟


شما حداکثر 3-4% هر درس را از کسی که معدل 19.5 دارد عقب تر هستی

----------


## amirh7

> شما حداکثر 3-4% هر درس را از کسی که معدل 19.5 دارد عقب تر هستی


من کلا نمیدونم منبع حرف های مشاوره ای که شما میزنی چیه؟ اصلا برام جالبه کسی که مثل بقیه بچه ها خودش یه داوطلب کنکوره چطوری میتونه نقش مشاور داشته باشه؟
سنجش کجا اعلام کرده که سوابق تحصیلی رو به چه صورت اعمال می کنه که شما برا خودت یه روش ابداع کردی و با اطمینان هم میگی به همین صورت سوابق تحصیلی اثر داره

----------


## hamed2357

> من کلا نمیدونم منبع حرف های مشاوره ای که شما میزنی چیه؟ اصلا برام جالبه کسی که مثل بقیه بچه ها خودش یه داوطلب کنکوره چطوری میتونه نقش مشاور داشته باشه؟
> سنجش کجا اعلام کرده که سوابق تحصیلی رو به چه صورت اعمال می کنه که شما برا خودت یه روش ابداع کردی و با اطمینان هم میگی به همین صورت سوابق تحصیلی اثر داره


من پارسال لیسانس گرفتم.اونم از پلی تکنیک.
رزومه انگلیسی کلیک کنید.(ارسال شده برای دانشگاه های آمریکا برای بورسیه ارشد)
1- تجربه ی 5 سال انتخاب رشته ی خودم.
2- تحلیل نرم افزاری درصد ها با نرم افزارهای آماری
3- تجزیه و تحلیل ریاضی خودم که 100 زدم.
4-تحلیل کارنامه ی حدود 25 کارنامه در کنکور 93لینک را برید توضیح دادم.
1200 نفر پرسیده اند منطقم رااینجا بخوانید البته اگر ریاضیات می فهمید.
 :Y (630):

----------


## Armaghan

باسلام و آرزوی موفقیت روزافزون برای شما ،آقای مهندس من هرجا پرسیدم جواب واضحی نگرفتم .لطفن شما بفرمایید دیپلمه های 83 وماقبل که مجدد قصد شرکت در کنکور را دارند(حالابه علت عدم علاقه به رشته دانشگاهی که خوانده اند یا هر دلیل دیگه)،تاثیر معدل برایشان چگونه است؟اگر احتمالن فقط درصدهای کنکور برایشان اعمال میشود وبس در اینصورت طبق تحلیل شما این موضوع چقدر به ضرر آنها می تواند باشد؟ و یا احیانن  به نظر شما به نفع این دسته از داوطلبان است؟

----------


## hamed2357

> باسلام و آرزوی موفقیت روزافزون برای شما ،آقای مهندس من هرجا پرسیدم جواب واضحی نگرفتم .لطفن شما بفرمایید دیپلمه های 83 وماقبل که مجدد قصد شرکت در کنکور را دارند(حالابه علت عدم علاقه به رشته دانشگاهی که خوانده اند یا هر دلیل دیگه)،تاثیر معدل برایشان چگونه است؟اگر احتمالن فقط درصدهای کنکور برایشان اعمال میشود وبس در اینصورت طبق تحلیل شما این موضوع چقدر به ضرر آنها می تواند باشد؟ و یا احیانن  به نظر شما به نفع این دسته از داوطلبان است؟


سلام به نفعشان میشه به شرطی که یخورده بجنبند-تو سایت خودم جواب این سوال را دادم-اجازه بدید عکسش را پیدا کنم بذارم.

----------


## hamed2357

1200پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون تاثیر معدل در اینجا 
دیگه خودم گشتم پیداش کردم گفتم کارت راحت بشه :Yahoo (1): 
ببینید تراز معدل 20 در کنکور 93 حدود 9600بود.ولی تراز کسی که درسی را 100 میزنه حدود 13000میشه.
کسی که همه درسها را 100 زده و معدلش هم 20 هست
بد تر از کسی میشه که دیپلم قبل از 83 داره و همه را 100 زده
متوجه شدید؟

----------


## Armaghan

بله آقای مهندس  کاملا توجیه شدم،توضیحات شما هم مثل تدریستون که نمونه هاشو دانلود کرده ام ،عالی و گویا بود.ممنون از اینکه بزرگواری کردید و مطلب را برام پیدا کردید و گذاشتید، البته من به سایتتون هم قبلا رفتم  ولی ازبس ماشالا سؤال زیاد بود نتونستم پیداش کنم.بازم ممنونم از لطفتون .انشاالله به پاداش کمکهای بیدریغ و راهنمایی های امید بخشتون به  دیگران به یاری خدا  به همه اهداف عالیه تون برسید از جمله ناسا.

----------


## hamed2357

> بله آقای مهندس  کاملا توجیه شدم،توضیحات شما هم مثل تدریستون که نمونه هاشو دانلود کرده ام ،عالی و گویا بود.ممنون از اینکه بزرگواری کردید و مطلب را برام پیدا کردید و گذاشتید، البته من به سایتتون هم قبلا رفتم  ولی ازبس ماشالا سؤال زیاد بود نتونستم پیداش کنم.بازم ممنونم از لطفتون .انشاالله به پاداش کمکهای بیدریغ و راهنمایی های امید بخشتون به  دیگران به یاری خدا  به همه اهداف عالیه تون برسید از جمله ناسا.



نظر لطف شماست-
مرسی

----------


## hamed2357

> تحلیل ریاضیت ؟؟؟ 
> انقدر که تو به تحلیل ریاضیت مینازی شرودینگر به تحلیل های منجر به کشف اوربیتالهای اتم نمینازید


 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## انیشتن

سلام دوستان به نظرتون من با نمره های نهايي ادبیات 18.25 عربي18.5 ديني20 زبان 17 زيست19.5 شيمي20 رياضي19.75  زمین 19.5فيزيک 17.5 ودرصد‌هاي ادبيات74 زيست76 رياضي 78 شيمي84 ديني 84 زبان40  عربي84 فيزيک52 چه رتبه اي در منطقه 1ميارم؟

----------


## ali.z

> سلام دوستان به نظرتون من با نمره های نهايي ادبیات 18.25 عربي18.5 ديني20 زبان 17 زيست19.5 شيمي20 رياضي19.75  زمین 19.5فيزيک 17.5 ودرصد‌هاي ادبيات74 زيست76 رياضي 78 شيمي84 ديني 84 زبان40  عربي84 فيزيک52 چه رتبه اي در منطقه 1ميارم؟


برو اینا رو توی تخمین رتبه کانون یا گزینه2 بزن

----------


## انیشتن

میخوام بدونم با تاثیر نمره هام  چند میشم وگرنه کانون میگه 100 تا 200 میشی

----------


## hamed2357

> میخوام بدونم با تاثیر نمره هام  چند میشم وگرنه کانون میگه 100 تا 200 میشی


چون نمرات نهاییت خوبه تخمین رتبه شما دقتش خوبه و همون رنجی که میگه درسته

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

*اگه یه نفر همه درس هاش رو 10 گرفته باشه (همش رو!)
اون وقت دینی رو 90% بزنه - ادبیات رو 50% و ریاضی رو 10%
اونوقت چی میشه؟ درصد ها چقدر میشن؟
*

----------


## amiredge

> *اگه یه نفر همه درس هاش رو 10 گرفته باشه (همش رو!)
> اون وقت دینی رو 90% بزنه - ادبیات رو 50% و ریاضی رو 10%
> اونوقت چی میشه؟ درصد ها چقدر میشن؟
> *


درصد ها خوب تغییر نمیکنه.همون 90 دینی یا 50 ادبیات سرجاشه.معدل ترازشونو جابه جا میکنه.

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> درصد ها خوب تغییر نمیکنه.همون 90 دینی یا 50 ادبیات سرجاشه.معدل ترازشونو جابه جا میکنه.


فرض کنید معدل هم 10 باشه
حالا چی میشه؟

----------


## amiredge

> فرض کنید معدل هم 10 باشه
> حالا چی میشه؟


میگم دیگه.معدل صفر هم که باشه،درصدا بالا پایین نمیشه.سنجش نمیاد درصد شمایی که تو ریاضی مثلا 50 زدید رو به خاطر نمره نهایی بکنه 30درصد،بلکه میاد ترازتون رو کمتر میکنه.مثلا اگه درصد 50 ریاضی 100 تا تراز داشته باشه،با نمره 10،به شما 80 تا تراز میده،ولی به کسی که نمرش بیسته تاثیر مثبت میده و ترازش رو میکنه 120.
یعنی این که دو نفر درصدشون مثل همه،ولی به خاطر نمره نهایی،40 تا اختلاف تراز پیدا میکنن.
(تراز 100 و 80 و ... مثال بود)

----------


## milad475

سلام دوستان.من یه سوالی دارم ممنون میشم جواب بدین. دوستانی که برای کنکور 94 دو تا دیپلم داشتند ایا تونستند با دیپلم دوم در رشته دیپلم اول ثبت نام کنند یا نه مثلا کسی که دیپلم تجربی و دیپلم انسانی داره ایا میتونه با دیپلم انسانی اش در کنکور تجربی ثبت نام کنه.

----------

